# So I need a DP/avatar/whatever you call it



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, here's a toddler with a toddy, but I think it's wildly inappropriate. Also that baby with a bottle. I know, I'm no help at all.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Something to consider.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Oh my gosh, scary


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

An image source for your name yielded among others this one. Not sure why it comes up under tt, but I actually quite like it:
View attachment 10106


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

KenOC said:


> View attachment 10047
> 
> 
> Something to consider.


lol, is KenOC the new @Philip?.
Also, what happened with @Philip?


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah really. What happened to Philip?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> An image source for your name yielded among others this one. Not sure why it comes up under tt, but I actually quite like it:
> View attachment 10106


This was the first image result I got for "toddlertoddy":


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Haven't you heard? You gotta send me $50 via paypal for an avatar, forum rules.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> This was the first image result I got for "toddlertoddy":


Holy cow!! Don't even try. :lol:


----------

